# Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen



## Hermes (10. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

erstmal sehr nettes Forum, hab schon fleißig mitgelesen und nun möchte ich auch mal selbst einige Fragen stellen zu meinem persönlichen Fall. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Kurz zu meiner Person, damit ihr wisst, mit wem ihr es zu tun habt 
Mein Name ist Joe, ich bin 24 Jahre alt und wohne wieder bei meinen Eltern in Berlin, welche sich hier ein Haus gebaut haben, und dazu muss natürlich auch ein Teich her  Noch bin ich Student, habe aber hoffentlich nach dem Winter meinen Abschluss, danach würde ich aber leider den Teich verlassen, und mich Richtung Frankfurt orientieren.


Nun aber zu meinem Problem.

Wir sind derzeit dabei einen Teich anzulegen, dafür wollte ich eine "klassische Kapillarsperre" herrichten.

 

Inzwischen bin ich davon aber nicht mehr so begeistert. Also habe ich gedacht, dass man die Matte am Rand vielleicht mit __ Moos o.ä. bepflanzen könnte. Dabei bin ich dann über die so genannte Ufermatte gestolpert. So wie ich es verstehe bietet sie genau die Lösung, die ich anstrebe. Doch so ganz verstehe ich das eigentlich nicht. Wie kann ich die Ufermatte denn nun befestigen, ohne dass es zur Kapillarwirkung kommt? Denn ich denke, dass so eine Ufermatte aufgrund der Saugwirkung (die ich ihr hier einfach mal unterstelle) einem nun wirklich den halben Teich wegsaugt, oder irre ich mich da?






http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/naturagart-ufermatte.html

Das wäre glaube ich in meinem Fall die ideale Variante, da meine erste Terasse in ca 20cm Tiefe liegt. Das Ufer sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Doch sehe ich das richtig, dass das dunkelbraune oben in der Folie Erde ist? Bleibt mein Teich bei der Lösung voll? Bepflanzen möchte ich die Ufermatte natürlich auch. 

Wie siehts aus? Ich bedanke mich schonmal vorab für Eure Hilfe 

Beste Grüße,
Joe


----------



## HAnniGAP (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

:willkommen
"Doch sehe ich das richtig, dass das dunkelbraune oben in der Folie Erde ist?"

Bei Regen werden dir die Nährstoffe aus der Erde eingespült. Nimm lieber Sand oder Kies. 

lg Anni


----------



## Kolja (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Hallo Joe,

herzlich Willkommen. 
Die "klassische Kapillarsperre" mit Wall und Kiesbett ist nicht nötig. Es reicht wenn die Folie senkrecht etwas über der Wasserlinie steht.
Die  Variante von Naturagart zeigt den Ufergraben. Und wie du schon erkannt hast, wird dort Wasser in diesen durch die Ufermatte gezogen. Der Ufergraben ist dicht, führt Wasser und dient dazu einen nährstoffarmen Teil (Hauptteich) und einen nährstoffreichen Teil (Ufergraben) zu erhalten. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man im Ufergraben Pflanzen in ein schönes, fettes Substrat setzen kann.
Zum Thema Randgestaltung, Ufermatte, Kapillarsperre gibt es hier viele Beiträge. Schau dich doch mal um.

Viel Spaß


----------



## tomsteich (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Guten Morgen Joe,

die Ufermatte am Rand ist eine tolle Sache. 

Das Bild zeigt das Beispiel eines Ufergrabens. Die grüne Ufermatte liegt hier über dem Uferwall und saugt das Wasser aus dem (im optimalen Fall nährstoffarmen) Teich in den Ufergraben. Der Boden im Ufergraben sollte sehr nährstoffreich sein, weshalb man hier einfach Muttererde nimmt. Wichtig ist, dass der äußere Rand des Grabens niedriger liegt als der Wasserspiegel Deines Teichs, damit auch bei Starkregen nichts in den Teich laufen kann.

Du kannst aber auch auf den Ufergraben verzichten und die Matte am Rand bepflanzen. Wichtig ist (ob mit oder ohne Matte), dass die Folie am Rand hochsteht, indem Du diese z.B. zwischen zwei Steinen einklemmst. 

Da die Ufermatte im Wasser aufschwimmt, führst Du diese bis zu Deiner Terrasse in 20 cm Tiefe und beschwerst diese dort mit Sand und/oder Steinen. 

Ich füge mal zwei Bilder von meinem Ufergraben bei.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Hermes (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Hallo ihr zwei,

danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Also, ich verstehe das nun so, dass über die Matte Wasser in den umliegenden Ufergraben gesaugt wird, richtig? Und aus diesem wird kein Wasser in die umliegende Erde gesaugt? Genau das ist meine Befürchtung und früher oder später ist der Teich leer. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Wäre schön, wenn ich mich irren würde, denn so würde mir das schon ganz gut gefallen. Den Wall würde ich dann auch nicht mehr so hoch bauen, wenn das ginge.

Kann man dann auch den Ufergraben gepflanzen?

Beste Grüße,
Joe


EDIT
Hallo Thomas,

gut, dein Post beantwortet mir wohl meine letzten Fragen. Nur ums nochmal klarzustellen, den Graben kann ich also bepflanzen? 
Dann nehme ich das mal in Angriff. 

Vielen Dank!

Beste Grüße


----------



## tomsteich (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Hallo Joe,

ja richtig. 

Wiegesagt, damit Dein Teich nicht leergesaugt wird, darf weder die Folie noch die Ufermatte eine Verbindung zur Gartenerde im Umland haben. 

Was die Höhe Deines Uferwalls betrifft: Die Matte saugt das Wasser bis in etwa 10 cm Höhe.

Viel Erfolg 

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Hallo Joe,

wenn du dir die Naturagartzeichnung noch mal anschaust, siehst du, dass dort die Folie außen als Kapillarsperre hochsteht und somit nichts leerläuft.



> Dann nehme ich das mal in Angriff.


Lies dich gut ein, bevor du anfängst zu graben. z.B. hier.


----------



## Kolja (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Hallo Thomas,

herzlich willkommen.

Schöne Bilder, schöner Teich. Stell dich und deinen Teich doch mal hier vor.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*



> Also, ich verstehe das nun so, dass über die Matte Wasser in den umliegenden Ufergraben gesaugt wird, richtig? Und aus diesem wird kein Wasser in die umliegende Erde gesaugt? Genau das ist meine Befürchtung und früher oder später ist der Teich leer. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Wäre schön, wenn ich mich irren würde, denn so würde mir das schon ganz gut gefallen. Den Wall würde ich dann auch nicht mehr so hoch bauen, wenn das ginge.



Hallo Thomas,
zieh die Folie in Deiner zweite Zeichnung links (also dort, wo der Rasen ist) etwas höher, so dass die Folie etwa ein bis zwei Fingerbreit ÜBER dem Rasen oder was dort auch immer ist steht. Dann saugt die Matte das Teichwasser in den Ufergraben (bei Dir mit Sand gefüllt) und nicht weiter. Wann also der Sand im Ufergraben nass ist, ist auch Schluss mit Saugen. 

Wenn Du den Rasen fast an den Teichrand grenzen lassen willst, sparst Du Dir an den entsprechenden Stellen den Ufergraben (und die Sandfüllung) und führst Matte und Folie einfach senkrecht hoch. Wichtig ist, dass die Folie in jedem Fall die besagten Fingerbreiten weiter nach oben ragt wie die Matte.

Ich habe noch eine alte Zeichnung von mir, die ich hier mal anhänge. So habe ich es gemacht und es fuktioniert (Kies wäre bei Dir dann Sand)
 

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. Hier wird Dir geholfen


----------



## tomsteich (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Hallo Reiner,

ich stimme dem weitgehend zu.

Falls Joe einen Ufergraben anlegen und bepflanzen möchte, empfehle ich diesen aber nicht mit Sand sondern mit nährstoffreicher Muttererde zu befüllen. Auch düngen ist hier kein Problem. Da wächst dann auch mehr....


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Das ist richtig. Im Ufergraben dürfen bzw. sollen ja Nährstoffe sein, damit die Pflanzen schnell und gut wachsen


----------



## Hermes (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Hi,

alles klar, dann sind meine Fragen fürs erste beantwortet! Ich danke euch, für eure schnelle und ausführliche Hilfe 

Beste Grüße


----------



## pyro (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichrand mit Ufermatte, einige Fragen*

Guck mal in meinen Teichbauthread, Zeitraum April - Juni 2011 da ist das Thema auch ausführlich behandelt mit einigen Skizzen und Fotos.


----------

